# I've had a very long and indecisive run with MBTI, type me please



## Koi_No_Yokan (Jun 26, 2014)

I've been mistyped by taking free online quizzes many times. Initially I received an INTJ profile (I know, typical right?) then I explored MBTI more and doubted my type. Then I got INTP (another typical profile) which seemed much closer, but given that I only scored 1% on the T/F dichotomy I started to doubt whether or not I was indeed a thinker. At this point I am quite positive I am either ISFP or INFP, but I'm open to hearing other possibilities as well or any other input/questions!

*apologies in advance for the length, thank you anyone who takes the time to read this*

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
Well first off, I'm very much in my own head most of the time. I get questions like "what are you thinking about" or "whats bothering you" all the time, and I usually dislike trying to explain myself because my ideas are generally very random and have little to do with the current surroundings. I've found my conversations with my best friends to usually be jumping from one topic to the next because we both draw so many associations from the topics we discuss, similar to the way intuitives are described. I've always felt like I thought differently from most people, but maybe that's just due to social awkwardness and my tendency towards individualism. I've found the majority of people I bond with turn out to be Ns. However, I realize that intuitive-dominants are rare and ISFPs can also be very scattered and deep in thought, so in all likelihood I could be a sensor. I do love things that are beautiful, in fact I think beauty is one of the most important things to me. When my surroundings are not beautiful, or when I cannot express myself through art/clothing in a way that is both aesthetically pleasing and in alignment with how I perceive myself, I tend to feel gross. I enjoy crafting hobbies like sewing, painting, drawing. I derive much satisfaction from creating something with my hands, especially something that will serve a future purpose and not just sit on a shelf. I fantasize a lot, but usually about "id" experiences typical of sensors (lol) I also have a tendency towards sensation seeking and addiction...just throwing that out there.
2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
I'm young and in college but I want a career that will help me discover new things about humanity. I crave mental growth through problem solving, so I want a job that can satisfy that. For these reasons, I am considering neuroscience research. In my spare time, I crave beauty, harmony, and most of all inner peace. I want to have plenty of spare time to express myself through artistic pursuits as well, but I don't want to base my livelihood off of that-partially because its hard to be successful at it, but also because art is more of a personal thing for me and I don't want to have to worry about keeping up with current trends to be successful at it. 
3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
A time like this might be when I write essays. I'm very good at organizing my thoughts through writing, got an A in Honors English in college, procrastinated hardcore on nearly all the essays but still aced them :blushed: It felt nice to be able to organize my ideas and express my perceptions of complicated ideas found in the books we were assigned to write on. I guess you could call it getting into that state of flow. It makes me feel organized and competent.
4) What makes you feel inferior?
Ehh I'm a pretty insecure person, so a lot of things. I struggle to manage self-comparisons a lot, especially when I think someone has a lot more positive social energy than I do. I worry about whether or not I'll ever be able to put people at ease that way and just enjoy talking with random others...I hate feeling like people aren't listening or taking my ideas seriously, and I often worry about how I sound in public, so any hints (real or imagined) that this is the case gets me feeling pretty inferior. :blushed:
5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
Pros and cons and how I feel about it dominate my thoughts. I usually worry and have trouble trusting my judgements when it comes to any big decisions.
6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
I like to feel in control of the outcome of whatever I work on, but it isn't a necessity for me to enjoy the process.
Essays: my emphasis is on first formulating exactly what my overall idea is for the paper, then coming up with the main arguments for it. I don't like to start writing until it's all ready laid out in my head, however I can just start writing and "BS" it if I have to. 
Painting: similar thing, I like to map out every last detail of the image in my mind before I try to put it down on the canvas. I want the initial impression of the painting to have a certain feel to it, but I want to include enough details to absorb the viewer in exploring it. My art usually makes use of contrasting colors and somewhat disturbing imagry.
7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?
Haha ummm...I get my biggest kicks from listening to music. I pick songs that make me feel super excited (that dopamine rush) and often just pace and imagine a conversation or video to the song/about the song. I'll do this for hours. I'm also somewhat of a thrill seeker (on top of being a highly sensitive person) so roller coasters are another favorite pastime. I panic when I first get on one but end up loving it.
8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
Definitely not memorize. Hm when I'm learning something new, I usually have to see it done if it's physical, then I do it myself exactly as I saw it done. I love hands on experience. My learning preferences go as follows: first kinetic, second visual, third (and I hate trying to learn this way) auditory. If that helps.
9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
It's sort of a guilty pleasure of mine to micro-manage and clean up spaces (inferior Te, perhaps?), however I tend to just "go with the flow" in terms of my schedule. 
10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
I definitely judge new ideas by trying to understand the principles behind them first. That's the most interesting part for me. If I can't come to a conclusion, I will look up information that supports it (that's my least favorite part about writing college essays).
11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
I find harmony by following what I believe (when I know what that is) and by discovering myself.
12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
I almost always think before speaking and that's something that's stuck with me since childhood, however I've tried to get more spontaneous in my communication since that seems to work with people better and entertain them more. I do that a littler more these days. I perfer one-on-one communication but I can get into group discussions, though I leave feeling drained.
13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
I'll use learning a new game as an analogy. I want to know every last detail and rule first before I start playing, and tend to give up quickly with games that make you learn as you go. Of course action speaks more than words, but I think most people realize that so it can't be a sure indicator of type.
14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
Assuming my friends want to do something else, I'll probably hang out with them. But not on a regular basis. I don't hang out with most of my friends any more often than once a month, and they don't expect more of me lol.
15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
Slightly stressed: distracted, fails to notice a lot of details around me, doubts self a lot, eats lots of comfort food. Moderately stressed: ruminates on the same problem over and over again in my head, questions my place in life and my identity/morality, feels guilty so tries to better mange self by micro-managing. Extremely stressed: cries and frantically searches for personal solutions, hates self, eats nothing and sleeps less. No matter my stress level, I tend to want to escape through music. I've found a healthy way of managing stress is journaling all my thoughts.
16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
I don't like it when people assume that just because something is common or generally supported it means it's a good idea. Doesn't make me necessarily an N type, but I think the SJ stereotype describes the people that piss me off. Not that I don't like all SJs, its just a stereotype and I've met several that I do like. I have great respect for people that can question everything taken for granted in society. I think the world needs more people like that. It also drains me to be around people that are always on the go. I admire the seemingly endless energy of these people, but when hanging out I'd much rather just sit and talk or do something low-key.
17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
When people have something new they can teach me about humanity and how people "tick" (for instance psychology, new neuroscience research) my interest peaks. Especially if I can apply the new material to my own life somehow and better myself and my relations with others.
18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life
Sports bore me to tears...I just think about how all the money spent could be used for better purposes and how people get violently angry about the outcome of a game but can't get worked up about bigger issues. It makes me feel hopeless for society :bored: sorry for any sports fans out there, there's nothing wrong with a healthy enjoyment of sports!! That's just my opinionated streak coming out, haha :tongue:
19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
My friends tend to perceive me as difficult to get to know. They usually say I'm very intelligent, though I tend to feel pretty silly :kitteh: Besides that they say I'm non-conformist, weird, that I think too much, am unpredictable, sensitive, quiet, and, and ironically both idealistic and pessimistic. And opinionated. I think they're generally right.
20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
Anything I like?? I'm going across the ocean to Japan, where I'll try to immerse myself in the culture as much as possible (I currently live in the US). Going to Japan is my ultimate dream, based off of what I've learned about their values overall as a culture (such as great respect for the overall community, beauty, and Buddhism).

Anyways I greatly appreciate anyone who took the time to read all that! I'm sorry for the length. Any input on my type would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## drumsensei29 (Mar 30, 2012)

I would say INFJ :crazy:


----------



## Koi_No_Yokan (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you for your input! I am curious why you think so, though. I don't see myself as decisive enough to be a J type.


----------



## drumsensei29 (Mar 30, 2012)

I can't take out specific examples cause I'm on my phone but you seem to be a spiritual seeker of sorts. You seem to be in with your feelings whether positive or negative and them be important to you, these two things point torwards NF. The E-I dichotomy is hard to truly analyze in another person and that is only when the sun goes down for you to know. With the J-P dichotomy that's another tough one but I see specific examples of Fe in your survey like how your friends only expect you to go out once a month. Getting depressed or stressed and binge eating could be a sign of inferior Se but I've heard of alot of people overeating under stress. You seem a little too grounded and bluntly vocal about your opinions to be nfp and and since it sounds like you would describe yourself As an introvert and I fairly certain your NF- INFJ:wink:


----------



## Koi_No_Yokan (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh, well thank you again for your input!! You're right about me being a spiritual seeker of sorts and wanting to be in with my emotions, whether they're positive or negative. I'll keep INFJ in mind as I'm deciding. The problem is I don't think I'm Ni dominant. I can definitely relate to having inferior Se, but same with inferior Te~


----------



## Koi_No_Yokan (Jun 26, 2014)

Does anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

Based on what you've written, you seem to prefer Ne, wanting to expand your knowledge. Fi dom/aux from the focus on how you and other people function as individuals (psychology, diversity) as opposed to Fe which looks for how people function as a whole and are similar to each other.

That leads to xNFP. But upon reading again you mentioned in item 2 that you'd rather not be pressured to follow trends in the field you would get involved in, which points to INFP rather than ENFP.



(I really like your username. Reminds me of someone I'm very fond of.)


----------



## Koi_No_Yokan (Jun 26, 2014)

That makes sense. I'm quite certain I'm an introvert, since I spend so much time in my head and self-examining. Ne does feel pretty natural to me, but due to all my artistic interests and sensation-seeking tendencies I wanted to get the perspective of others...At this point, I think I'm definitely a feeler.

Thanks for responding! I'll definitely take your input into account 

Haha I'm glad it pleases, you're lucky to have such a person to think about ^^


----------



## fanaticalmusings (Oct 3, 2015)

I would say INTP. (or maybe ISTP) you seem a lot like a friend of mine who is an INTP (especially the part about appreciating beauty (though for her, it is more extreme, she sees everything objectively and claims to see all beauty as an art form))

From what you said about procrastination, you're definitely NOT an INTJ. An INTJ (at least from personal experience) do not allow themselves to wind up in a situation where what they deem important (your grades, maybe? though that may just be based on an individual's value system) are at jeopardy. It is also your general attitude. INTJs are usually a lot more intense and serious. 

You also don't seem a lot like a Feeler so to cross things out, you're definitely not an extravert or a Judger. So you're an IxxP. But you seem pretty INTP to me. You can also take the quiz on Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes for more accurate results

Also, INTPs (according to Jung's theory), are very physically inept or they simply do not really care much to work on developing this particular skill. This is because they have Extraverted Sensing as a shadow function (which only materializes when your life is so messed up that you behave nothing like yourself. For example, INTJs may seem like ESFPs when their shadow functions take a toll on them). Autonomy is also something INTPs value greatly; which you very clearly value.


----------

